# Goblin - wann kann ich entlich diese blöde Insel verlassen?



## Surfboy1995 (3. Februar 2011)

Hey, also ich und mein geworbener freund haben uns ein Goblin gemacht, wir sind nun lvl 15 und immernoch nicht aus dieser Insel weg. Wir bekommen immer nur niedrigstufige quest die nur 2k ep geben. Wir hätten jetzt aber schon quests die 4-7k geben.
Ab wann verlässt man nun die Insel? wir wollen Og oder Bg...


----------



## Arosk (3. Februar 2011)

Questreihe fertig machen...


----------



## Surfboy1995 (3. Februar 2011)

Ja aber wann ist die fertig?? ich will ned bis 30 dort lvln.. Goblins leveln echt langsam im gegensatz zu Untote oder Orc...


----------



## Crush351 (3. Februar 2011)

Bei welcher Quest seit ihr der Zurzeit?
bzw. Was müsst ihr da machen?


----------



## Surfboy1995 (3. Februar 2011)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Bei welcher Quest seit ihr der Zurzeit?
> bzw. Was müsst ihr da machen?



Wir sind immoment bei dieser quest wo man die flugzeuge abschießen muss indem wir selber flugzeuge sind..


----------



## revil84 (3. Februar 2011)

Also ich fande das lvln auf der insel extrem interessant und es ging auch verdammt schnell...ihr müsst die komplette reihe beednen und werden dann mit nem schiff nach durotar gefahren!


----------



## Big-Stotz (3. Februar 2011)

Ich selbst war mit 16 draußen, dürfte bei euch also nicht mehr lange sein.


----------



## Crush351 (3. Februar 2011)

Surfboy1995 schrieb:


> Wir sind immoment bei dieser quest wo man die flugzeuge abschießen muss indem wir selber flugzeuge sind..



Dann seit ihr ihr schon relativ weit, danach

!SPOILER! (für die, die noch gobos spielen wollen )
müsst ihr eine Ölplattform in die Luft jagen und den Handelsprinzen erledigen.

Spoiler vorbei.


----------



## Chillers (3. Februar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Questreihe fertig machen...


this.
Macht einfach alle quests zu Ende, die NUR 2k Ep geben. (-> auf dem level...) 
Keine Bange, ihr wärt´die ersten, die bis Level 30 dort festgehalten werden...

Iwann kommt ihr auf´s Boot.

edit/ Mir selbst ging es fast zu schnell, dass man von dort wegkam. Habe die Goblinquests sehr gemocht...

Tja, so unterschiedlich ist der Geschmack/die Motivation...


----------



## Derulu (3. Februar 2011)

Ne, die leveln auch nicht langsamer...die haben nur mehr niedrigstufige Quests für Goblins, da sie sich da mehr trotz allen neuen Quests für die alten Rassen trotzdem mehr Mühe gegeben haben...und erst wenn ihr durch seid, könnt ihr auch weg von dort...


----------



## Jincool (3. Februar 2011)

wenn du die qu´s durchmachst ca mit lvl 12 bist du in og, viel spass, wenn du länger dran bist empfehle ich dir nicht so viel rumzugrinden^^


----------



## qqqqq942 (3. Februar 2011)

Es liegt auch daran, dass ihr den EP-Bonus durch Freundschaftswerbung habt - aber wie meine Vorposter geschrieben haben (und wie es schon in Buffedshow/cast vor kam) 
-Alle Quests machen - dann kommt ihr weg


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

Jetzt gehen den Leuten schon die Level 1-20 zu langsam. Bald wirds wohl Levelaufstiege im Itemshop geben.


----------



## Derulu (3. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jetzt gehen den Leuten schon die Level 1-20 zu langsam. Bald wirds wohl Levelaufstiege im Itemshop geben.



Level 1-20 MIT Freundschaftswerbebonus wohlgemerkt geht zu langsam oO

Mal davon abgesehen, dass das Wort enDlich geschrieben wird


----------



## Chillers (3. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jetzt gehen den Leuten schon die Level 1-20 zu langsam. Bald wirds wohl Levelaufstiege im Itemshop geben.



Hmhm, und nochmal 25-50% drauf für die Leute, die per Fr.Werbung oder generell im Trupp (ab2) leveln.
Wir sehen maroden...äh...goldigen Zeiten und Mitspielern freudig entgegen.


----------



## Urobeson (3. Februar 2011)

Das ist die traurige Wahrheit. MMORPG werden von Leuten kaputt gemacht die keine Ahnung und auch kein Interesse an RP an sich haben.

Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern und man kann sich den Max-Level-Char aus dem Itemshop holen, gegen Zusatzgebühr auch gleich mit passendem Equip zum raiden.

Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal auf die Shooter stürzen und uns dort ausheulen, dass der "Charakter" sich nicht entwickelt, es keine oder zuwenig Klassen gibt usw.


----------



## Cantharion (3. Februar 2011)

Urobeson schrieb:


> Das ist die traurige Wahrheit. MMORPG werden von Leuten kaputt gemacht die keine Ahnung und auch kein Interesse an RP an sich haben.



Ich habe kein Interesse an RP/der Lore, lvl aber gerne und finde dass leveln ruhig länger dauern könnte und dass man das Spiel genießen und nichtnur durchrushen sollte.
Mach ich jetzt das Spiel kaputt?


----------



## Urobeson (3. Februar 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Interesse an RP/der Lore, lvl aber gerne und finde dass leveln ruhig länger dauern könnte und dass man das Spiel genießen und nichtnur durchrushen sollte.
> Mach ich jetzt das Spiel kaputt?



Nun, es gibt auch sicher Ausnahmen.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Februar 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Interesse an RP/der Lore, lvl aber gerne ...


Sorry, das klingt für mich gerade wie: Ich habe kein Interesse an Drogen, rauche aber gerne meine Joints. 

sry

Wer sich überhaupt nicht für den Hintergrund des Gespielten interessiert,
sollte sich ernsthaft mal fragen, ob dann dies Spiel das Richtige für ihn ist!

greetz


----------



## Chillers (3. Februar 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Interesse an RP/der Lore, lvl aber gerne und finde dass leveln ruhig länger dauern könnte und dass man das Spiel genießen und nichtnur durchrushen sollte.
> Mach ich jetzt das Spiel kaputt?


Ja, wenn Du so fragst...
DU machst das Spiel kaputt.

Endlich ein neuer freiwilliger Jesus. Wer reicht mir Kreuz und Nägel und Schwert? -> Scherz. SCHERZ!

(eigentlich meinen Urobeson und Du das gleiche).
Man sollte sich halt Zeit nehmen , das Angebot genießen und nicht nur *Rushrush*.

Ich meine übrigens auch, obwohl ich kein RP(server) mache (aber lore interessiert mich schon. Mal das ein oder andere dazu lesen...ja, warum nicht?), dass der Weg das eigentliche Ziel ist.

Wenn sich das jetzt zu sehr nach Jesus anhört, bitte mich nicht kreuzigen.
Cantharion hat sich schon angeboten und ein Opfer pro Tag reicht. -> wieder SCHERZ


----------



## Morcan (3. Februar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Man sollte sich halt Zeit nehmen , das Angebot genießen und nicht nur *Rushrush*.



Aber wir wollen doch unsere imba äpixxe!


----------



## MayoAmok (3. Februar 2011)

Spiel ein anderes Spiel. 

Offenbar kannst Du mit dem Spielinhalt von WOW wenig anfangen.


----------



## Alpax (4. Februar 2011)

wtf wie questet ihr .. ich hab heute nen goblin angefangen .. bin jetzt in Azshara und bin Level 12 oO


und ich hab sowas von nicht powergelevet .. ich habe JEDEN questtext durchgelesen weil mich das alles interessiert ... hat mich also von 1 - 12 fast fast 2 Stunden gekostet ^^ ... aber ist eine lustige Startzone .. hat mir gefallen .. aber wie man Level 15 wird und nochimmer net fertig ist, ist mir ein Rätsel ...


----------



## I kick Murlocs (4. Februar 2011)

Wurde doch schon gesagt: Die beiden haben garantiert Freundschaftsbindung --> 3fach XP beim Questen & killen. Da levelt man halt schneller. 

Allerdings mal unabhängig vom Level sollte man trotzdem an einem Abend durch die Quests durchkommen, besonders, wenn man zu zweit ist und sich nicht für die Story interessiert. 
Also gebt einfach Gas! In der Zeit, in der dieser Thread eröffnet wurde, hättet ihr 2 Quests machen können


----------



## Urobeson (4. Februar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn sich das jetzt zu sehr nach Jesus anhört, bitte mich nicht kreuzigen.
> Cantharion hat sich schon angeboten und ein Opfer pro Tag reicht. -> wieder SCHERZ



Ah ich weiß nicht, die Götter sind nicht besonders gut gelaunt, vielleicht brauchen wir doch mehr als ein Opfer.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

Urobeson schrieb:


> Ah ich weiß nicht, die Götter sind nicht besonders gut gelaunt, vielleicht brauchen wir doch mehr als ein Opfer.



Kannst ja mal Zam fragen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wer sich überhaupt nicht für den Hintergrund des Gespielten interessiert,
> sollte sich ernsthaft mal fragen, ob dann dies Spiel das Richtige für ihn ist!



Ok Ich interessiere mich überhaupt nicht für den Hintergund und die Geschichte.
Bisher dachte ich ja, dass ich ein freier Mensch bin und tun kann was ich möchte.
Aber offensichtlich ist das bei WOW anders.

Also hab ich mich mal ernsthaft gefragt ob das Spiel das richtige für mich ist und das ist bei rausgekommen:

Ich: "Hy Ohri alte Hütte, hier sprich dein Gewissen. Sach ma, der Grushdak der denkt, das WOW nicht das richtige für dich ist, weil du nicht weisst ob und wann die Proudmore Tussi mal mit Thrall gepoppt hat."
Ich: " Hy Gewissen, lange nix von die gehört, hehe. Hmmm aber um deine Frage zu beantworten. Also WOW macht mir Spaß also ist es das richtige für mich. Oder ist die Antwort zu einfach?
Ich:" Also Ohrileinchen, einfach Spaß haben geht ja mal gar nicht. Also ab jetzt sprichts du keinen NPC mehr an dessen Lebenslauf du nicht nachts und trotz drei Flachen Doppelkorn auswendig herbeten kannst."
Ich: "Pass ma auf du Gewissensstasi, jeder NPC ist doch bloß ein NPC, mir doch egal was der vorher mal gemacht hat, is ja eh nur erfunden und nu lass mich zocken ey !"
Ich: "So nicht Ohri, der Grushadk macht sich immerhin ernsthafte Sorgen um deine Freizeitgestaltung, das solltest du respektieren. Ich werd dir jetzt solange auf den Sack gehen bis....."

An der Stell habe ich meinen Gewissen ein Kettenblitz reingewürgt und es an einen Narbigen Eber verfüttert.
War eh nur am rumnerven


----------



## Russelkurt (4. Februar 2011)

tja... das mit dem gewissen ist so eine sache. wer keins hat lebt und spielt unter umständen freier und mit mehr freude als andere... mom, ich hör da grad so ein schnarchen... ach, das war nur MEIN gewissen  dem ists auch relativ wursch was welcher npc wann, wo, wie und warum tat. die lorefetzen, die ich in foren oder beim questen mitbekomme langen mir schon. will ja nicht ein experte in wow-geschichte sein, sondern nach der arbeit und am wochenende ne runde spielen... hab ja auch noch ein rl xD


----------



## durri (4. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ok Ich interessiere mich überhaupt nicht für den Hintergund und die Geschichte.
> Bisher dachte ich ja, dass ich ein freier Mensch bin und tun kann was ich möchte.
> Aber offensichtlich ist das bei WOW anders.
> 
> ...



made my day...


----------



## MayoAmok (4. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ok Ich interessiere mich überhaupt nicht für den Hintergund und die Geschichte.
> Bisher dachte ich ja, dass ich ein freier Mensch bin und tun kann was ich möchte.
> Aber offensichtlich ist das bei WOW anders.
> 
> ...



Also, sicher kann man einloggen, um einfach abzuschalten, und mal hier, mal da paar Eber umkloppen, um 22 Greiferzahnschnauzen zu sammeln. Warum ist bei einem Grossteil sicher auch egal. Ob der NPC jetzt davon ein Süppchen kochen will, oder einem geheimen Greiferzahnschnauzenkult angehört. 

Aber wenn man die Ausführungen des TE ein wenig liest:

"Wann komm ich en*t*lich von dieser blöden Insel runter"

"WTF die Quest gibt nur 2K EP"

und am besten find ich ja: 

"wir wollen Og oder Bg... "


Aber man muss doch hier vermuten, das ernsthaftes Desinteresse am Spielinhalt überhaupt besteht. Da tuts so ziemlich jedes andere Spiel auch. Am besten irgendein Singleplayer Hack 'n Slay, wo er niemanden mit seiner "LOL, WTF, sowieso alles blöd" Einstellung auf die Nerven fallen kann....


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Full


Sehr nett ^^ geschrieben, leuchtet mir auch ein. 
Nur finde ich es dennoch etwas maßlos übertrieben.

Ich schrieb doch "überhaupt nicht".
Das setzt doch nicht voraus, daß jeder alles in und auswendig wissen muß.
Meinst Du, ich weiß alles von der Story in WoW?
Das wird auch nur ein Bruchteil sein - zumal ich Vieles auch schon wieder vergessen habe.

Es gibt aber auch sehr viele, die einfach nur ihre Questlog bis zum Anschlag vollpacken -
und die Quests durchrushen - bis zum nächsten 25er Packet - bis Level 85.

Natürlich steht der Spaß dennoch im Vordergrund.
Würde es mir keinen Spaß machen, wäre ich keinem Spiel mehr.

ps. 
Und ja, mein Post war auch auf den TE bezogen, aufgrund seinem unterschwelligem Ton.
Du jammerst doch hier nirgends rum, Du würdest das ganz eben, wie in Deinem Post, noch witzig verpacken. 

greetz


----------



## Super PePe (4. Februar 2011)

Wollte letztens auch ein wenig abschalten und ein Buch lesen, mit Sex und viel Gewalt. Hab mir nix bei gedacht und einfach mal Herodot - neun Bücher der Geschichte. gekauft. Nach 16 Seiten und etwas Sex und etwas Gewalt dachte ich mir auch, man der hat ja ein an der Klatsche. Soviel Text und sowenig Sex. Jedenfalls habe ich dann auf die letzten 2 Seiten geblättert in der Hoffnung noch etwas Sex und Gewalt zu erleben... Am Ende fragte ich mich wie man sowas überhaupt schreiben kann. Kaum Sex; Gewalt nur auf jeder 3 Seite. Hab mir dann ein pornösen Actionstreifen reingezogen - ich bin ja ein freier Mensch und das sollte der Herr Herodot sich mal langsam hinter die Ohren schreiben.


----------



## MayoAmok (4. Februar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Wollte letztens auch ein wenig abschalten und ein Buch lesen, mit Sex und viel Gewalt. Hab mir nix bei gedacht und einfach mal Herodot - neun Bücher der Geschichte. gekauft. Nach 16 Seiten und etwas Sex und etwas Gewalt dachte ich mir auch, man der hat ja ein an der Klatsche. Soviel Text und sowenig Sex. Jedenfalls habe ich dann auf die letzten 2 Seiten geblättert in der Hoffnung noch etwas Sex und Gewalt zu erleben... Am Ende fragte ich mich wie man sowas überhaupt schreiben kann. Kaum Sex; Gewalt nur auf jeder 3 Seite. Hab mir dann ein pornösen Actionstreifen reingezogen - ich bin ja ein freier Mensch und das sollte der Herr Herodot sich mal langsam hinter die Ohren schreiben.



Aber echt jetzt mal. 

Hat mal einer den Loottable von Herodot? Am besten auf Hero.

Danke


----------



## MayoAmok (4. Februar 2011)

Urobeson schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal auf die Shooter stürzen und uns dort ausheulen, dass der "Charakter" sich nicht entwickelt, es keine oder zuwenig Klassen gibt usw.



Aber auch hier nicht verallgemeinern. 

Borderlands. 4 Klassen, 3 Skilltrees pro Klasse, Tank/DD/Heiler Aufteilungen für Multiplayer. Spürbare Attributsentwicklungen beim Aufleveln. 

Shooter können auch so aussehen.


----------



## SeytonGrace (4. Februar 2011)

Hä? Normalerweise ist man mit Level 12 fertig und draußen. Was habt ihr da so lange getrieben?


----------



## MayoAmok (4. Februar 2011)

SeytonGrace schrieb:


> Hä? Normalerweise ist man mit Level 12 fertig und draußen. Was habt ihr da so lange getrieben?



Hä? Normalerweise liest man zumindest den OP mal ganz durch, bevor man antwortet. Was hast du da solange getrieben?


----------



## orkman (4. Februar 2011)

zum theam : KA
zum thread ansich: 

*  Goblin - wann kann ich entlich diese blöde Insel verlassen?*
ENDLICH>ENTLICH ... das hat nix mit ents oder enten zu tun

mfg


----------



## Urobeson (4. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Aber auch hier nicht verallgemeinern.
> 
> Borderlands. 4 Klassen, 3 Skilltrees pro Klasse, Tank/DD/Heiler Aufteilungen für Multiplayer. Spürbare Attributsentwicklungen beim Aufleveln.
> 
> Shooter können auch so aussehen.



Sollte ja auch etwas überzogen rüberkommen.  
Klar gibt es dort auch Spiele die diese Möglichkeit bieten aber es ist nicht die Regel.

Wenn man sich ein Spiel aussucht um es zu spielen aber mit Bestandteilen des Spiels, die bei Einstieg essentiell sind, nicht einverstand ist muss man sich einfach die Frage stellen ob man sich wirklich für das richtige Spiel entschieden hat.
Stark vereinfacht gesagt ich kann nicht bei Fangen mitmachen und mich dann beschweren, dass es nicht Verstecken ist.


----------



## MayoAmok (4. Februar 2011)

Urobeson schrieb:


> Sollte ja auch etwas überzogen rüberkommen.
> Klar gibt es dort auch Spiele die diese Möglichkeit bieten aber es ist nicht die Regel.
> 
> Wenn man sich ein Spiel aussucht um es zu spielen aber mit Bestandteilen des Spiels, die bei Einstieg essentiell sind, nicht einverstand ist muss man sich einfach die Frage stellen ob man sich wirklich für das richtige Spiel entschieden hat.
> Stark vereinfacht gesagt ich kann nicht bei Fangen mitmachen und mich dann beschweren, dass es nicht Verstecken ist.



Stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu:



MayoAmok schrieb:


> Spiel ein anderes Spiel.
> 
> Offenbar kannst Du mit dem Spielinhalt von WOW wenig anfangen.



Ich wollte halt auch mal ein positives Beispiel aus dem anderen Lager anführen. Da fällt mir ein: In Borderlands gibts sogar Epics. In LILA!!!!!! Hab grad echt Bock drauf bekommen. 

/afk Borderlands zocken


----------



## Derulu (4. Februar 2011)

Urobeson schrieb:


> Sollte ja auch etwas überzogen rüberkommen.
> Klar gibt es dort auch Spiele die diese Möglichkeit bieten aber es ist nicht die Regel.
> 
> Wenn man sich ein Spiel aussucht um es zu spielen aber mit Bestandteilen des Spiels, die bei Einstieg essentiell sind, nicht einverstand ist muss man sich einfach die Frage stellen ob man sich wirklich für das richtige Spiel entschieden hat.
> Stark vereinfacht gesagt ich kann nicht bei Fangen mitmachen und mich dann beschweren, dass es nicht Verstecken ist.



Klar kann ich...hat nur wenig bis gar keinen Sinn...aber beschweren kann ich mich immer, dazu bedarf es eigentlich nicht einmal nachvollziehbarer Gründe. Das wird übrigens meine Hauptbeschäftigung werden sobald ich irgendwann einmal in rente gehe und da freu ich mich schon drauf


----------



## Littletall (4. Februar 2011)

Mal zu beiden Fäden im Thread...

1. Ihr seid mit Level 16 noch immer auf der Insel? Ja, da habt ihr sicher EXP-Bonus, denn ich war mit Level 11 schon unten und das, obwohl ich mich auf Level 8 grinden musste. Schurken sind beim Mechahuhn auf Level 7 verloren.


2. Als ich mit WoW anfing, hatte ich keine Ahnung von der Lore. Aber es hat mich immer mehr interessiert, dann hab ich Warcraft III gespielt und die komplette Geschichte gelesen, die WoW Manga gekauft und sogar einen der Romane gelesen (ich glaub, den Rest hol ich auch noch).

Heutzutage bleibe ich manchmal bei gewissen Gegenden oder Personen stehen und denk mir eine kleine Geschichte über sie aus. Ich liebe sowas.


----------



## MayoAmok (4. Februar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Schurken sind beim Mechahuhn auf Level 7 verloren.



Scheint wirklich so zu sein. 
Ich hab neulich mit meinem Goblin-Jäger dort ein wenig grinden müssen, weil ich unbedingt Level 10 werden wollte, wegen des Farbwechselraptors. 

Da bat mich ein kleiner Schurke auch um Hilfe bei der Quest mit dem Huhn (ich hatte sie noch nichtmal gemacht). Aber offenbar war er schon mehrmals bei diesem Gegner gestorben..... die armen Schurken....


----------



## hyakiss25 (4. Februar 2011)

als schurke ist man beim hahn hoffunglos hatte das problem auch schade auch , da hat blizz voll miss gemacht


----------



## Piggy D. (4. Februar 2011)

mit werbt einen freund im startgebiet von "nur" 2k ep reden ist hart laecherlich, wie bereits mehrfach gesagt wurde, musst du die questreihe dort beenden. ich persoenlich bin mit lvl 15 dort raus, durch 3fach ep werdet ihr wahrscheinlich lvl~20 sein


----------



## Urobeson (4. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Klar kann ich...hat nur wenig bis gar keinen Sinn...aber beschweren kann ich mich immer, dazu bedarf es eigentlich nicht einmal nachvollziehbarer Gründe. Das wird übrigens meine Hauptbeschäftigung werden sobald ich irgendwann einmal in rente gehe und da freu ich mich schon drauf



Stimmt, können kann man immer. Nur der Sinn ist in so einem Fall fraglich.
Ich freu mich auch schon darauf als alter Sack über alles und jeden zu meckern. 


Ich habe mir auch einen Goboschurken gemacht und weil ich wusste, dass das Leveln ziemlich rasant geht ließ ich die accountgebundenen Ledersachen an meinem, mit Spinnweben überzogenen, Druidentwink. Dann kam das Huhn und nach viermal Dreck fressen entschied ich mich das Zeug zu holen. Dann wars kein Problem das Hühnchen zu rupfen.


----------



## Bragos (4. Februar 2011)

Hätte mich auch mal Interessiert ob man ohne zu questen da runter kommt. Bisher war es Möglich nach erstellung des Chars das Startgebiet zu verlassen und wo ander zu leveln.


----------



## Derulu (4. Februar 2011)

Bragos schrieb:


> Hätte mich auch mal Interessiert ob man ohne zu questen da runter kommt. Bisher war es Möglich nach erstellung des Chars das Startgebiet zu verlassen und wo ander zu leveln.



Nein kommt man nicht, da man dank Phasing festhängtund kein anderes Startgebiet, außer natürlich Worgen, mit Phasing arbeitet. Auch Hexerport funktioniert nicht, da Anzeige 2Spieler befindet sich in einer anderen Phase"

Einzige Möglichkeit, ohne Startgebiet der Goblins an einen Goblin zu kommen wäre eine andere Rasse zu erstellen, diese bis Level 10 zu spielen (da dieses level die Vorraussetzung ist) und dann kostenpflichtiger Volkswechsel auf Goblin


----------



## heiduei (4. Februar 2011)

Geh Starcraft 2 spielen und werd froh als Zerglow !

Und ja, ich hab was gegen zerg... warum spiel ich dann mit einem ?


----------



## Dollohow (4. Februar 2011)

Surfboy1995 schrieb:


> Hey, also ich und mein geworbener freund haben uns ein Goblin gemacht, wir sind nun lvl 15 und immernoch nicht aus dieser Insel weg. Wir bekommen immer nur niedrigstufige quest die nur 2k ep geben. Wir hätten jetzt aber schon quests die 4-7k geben.
> Ab wann verlässt man nun die Insel? wir wollen Og oder Bg...



Abgesehen davon wann ihr da weg kommt, gibt es keine 4-7k Quests. Die habe ich im mom bei meinem 42er Hunter


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Aber man muss doch hier vermuten, das ernsthaftes Desinteresse am Spielinhalt überhaupt besteht.






Grushdak schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch sehr viele, die einfach nur ihre Questlog bis zum Anschlag vollpacken -
> und die Quests durchrushen - bis zum nächsten 25er Packet - bis Level 85.




Das ging auch nicht persönlich gegen dich Grush 

Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen...na und???

Stell euch vor jemand geht zum Bäcker, kauft 10 Brötchen (Schrippen, Semmeln, Rundstücke).
Dann nimmt er die Brötchen, giesst Feuerzeugbenzin drüber, verbrennt sie, schaut dabei zu und ist glücklich wie ein Schwein im Schlamm.

Jemand kauft sich WOW und verbingt jeden Tag 10 Stunden damit, die Strecke von OG zum Klingenhügel und zurück hüpfend zurückzulegen.

Jemand findet das einzige wahre bei WOW sind BGs. Hintergund ist doof, Leveln ist doof, PvE ist doof, Berufe sind doof.

Na und?
Wenn jemand bereit ist dafür 13 Euronen im Monat für locker zu machen, ist es doch sein Privatvergnügen.

Für mein Dafürhalten lese ich in den verschiedenen Threads einfach zu oft, das Person x findet das Person Y gar nicht oder anders spielen müsste.
Ich hab k.a. warum??


----------



## Manaori (4. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ging auch nicht persönlich gegen dich Grush
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen...na und???
> 
> ...





./sign

Wie denn jemand seinen Spaß im Spiel findet, bleibt einem jeden selbst überlassen. Mach, was du willst - solange du keinem damit schadest.  Wobei ich denke, ab dem Punkt, wo man sich bei anderen ausheult, dass das, was man macht, doch so langweilig ist, sollte man sich Gedanken machen, ob man nicht was anderes machen sollte.


----------



## Derulu (4. Februar 2011)

Dollohow schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wann ihr da weg kommt, gibt es keine 4-7k Quests. Die habe ich im mom bei meinem 42er Hunter



Naja mit 300% Bonus von "werbt einen Freund" dann ja wohl doch...3x 2300 = 6900


----------



## Urobeson (4. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ging auch nicht persönlich gegen dich Grush
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen...na und???
> 
> ...



Da hast Du auch in der Grundhaltung absolut Recht. Wenn jemand Spaß daran hat nur einen Teil des Spiels zu genießen spricht da nichts dagegen. Mir geht es im Grunde auch so, PvP ist mir relativ egal. Jeder kann in einem Spiel das tun und lassen was ihm gefällt, mit einer Einschränkung, anderen nicht auf die Nerven zu gehen. Kant sagte, die persönliche Freiheit des Einzelnen endet dort wo sie die anderer beschneidet.

Was mir gegen den Strich geht sind die Leute die in das Spiel einsteigen und sich eben beschweren, dass das Spiel so ist wie es ist. Da frag ich mich dann eben, warum ist derjenige hier. Und dies meinte ich hier einfach herauszulesen. Kann auch sein, dass ich mich da geirrt habe und der TE das anders meinte, dann mea culpa.
Charakterentwicklung ist am Anfang das zentrale Thema in WoW und gerade das Gobostartgebiet ist äußerst unterhaltsam gestaltet. Aber gut, das sieht auch nicht jeder so. Auch klar, aber dann sucht man sich ein anderes Gebiet wenn einem das nicht liegt.

Die aktuelle Phasingmechanik hat seine Vor- und Nachteile und einer der Nachteile ist, dass man bei den neuen Rassen erst durch das komplette Startgebiet gequestet haben muss um Anschluss an den Rest der Welt zu bekommen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Februar 2011)

Urobeson schrieb:


> Charakterentwicklung ist am Anfang das zentrale Thema in WoW und gerade das Gobostartgebiet ist äußerst unterhaltsam gestaltet. Aber gut, das sieht auch nicht jeder so. Auch klar, aber dann sucht man sich ein anderes Gebiet wenn einem das nicht liegt.



Genau, und das versucht der TE ja, er möchte gerne von der Insel runter weil ihn die Questerei nervt und er gerne BGs machen möchte.
Stören dürfte er damit auch eher niemanden. Vermutlich stört er eher, wenn er griesgrämig auf der Insel rumrennt wo er gar nicht sein will


----------



## Klobbireturns (4. Februar 2011)

Du bist mir einer, Herr TE, was ein Topic 

Mit ein klein klein, gnz klein wenig hirn wird einem doch klar sein das, wenn man auf einer insel ist, auf der es dazu noch Aufgaben (quests) gibt die nicht erfüllt sind, es aber (noch) absolut keine möglichkeit gibt an andre quests heranzukommen, dann würde ich mir meine gedanken machen...

vlt würde ein halbwegs interessiertes, oder nicht so Plödes Individuum an seinem Monitor den Schluss ziehen das man vlt diese Aufgaben lösen muss ,bevors in die Ferne geht...

zu gut Deutsch : erst Denken ,dann drücken, dann klappts auch auf dem Klo :-P

und dann dieses Topic zu erstellen, lässt mich fast schon denken ihr trollt euch nur auf unsre kosten hier rum xD


ach und wenn ihr immer noch nich unten seit, soll sich dein freund n orc o.ä erstelln und dich zu ihm porten, dann loggt er um und du portest seinen goblin nach og -> FERTIG, soviel hirn wird man doch haben, nichtsdesto troz isses aber ne schande wie wenig RESPEKT ihr den Quests entgegen bringt, denn ich glaube nich das ihr lange WoW spielt, sonst hättet ihr das Problem nich, und deswegen zählt auch nich die ausrede das questen langweilig is...


ENJOY un fertisch


----------



## Derulu (4. Februar 2011)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> ach und wenn ihr immer noch nich unten seit, soll sich dein freund n orc o.ä erstelln und dich zu ihm porten, dann loggt er um und du portest seinen goblin nach og -> FERTIG, soviel hirn wird man doch haben, nichtsdesto troz isses aber ne schande wie wenig RESPEKT ihr den Quests entgegen bringt, denn ich glaube nich das ihr lange WoW spielt, sonst hättet ihr das Problem nich, und deswegen zählt auch nich die ausrede das questen langweilig is...



Klappt nüscht, da kommt die Anzeige neben dem Symbol des Chars (wenn du in einer Gruppe bist) "befindet sich in einer anderen Phase"...da geht kein Port, auch der vom Freunde werben nicht  und selbst wenn er gehen würden, der char der aus der Phase raus geportet wird hätte viel Spaß, hängt er doch in einer frühen Phase fest und sieht keinen in OG xD...ähnlich denen die die Schlacht um UC abgebrochen haben..die haben nicht nur in OG niemanden mehr gesehen sondern weltweit ^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (4. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Scheint wirklich so zu sein.
> Ich hab neulich mit meinem Goblin-Jäger dort ein wenig grinden müssen, weil ich unbedingt Level 10 werden wollte, wegen des Farbwechselraptors.
> 
> Da bat mich ein kleiner Schurke auch um Hilfe bei der Quest mit dem Huhn (ich hatte sie noch nichtmal gemacht). Aber offenbar war er schon mehrmals bei diesem Gegner gestorben..... die armen Schurken....



ich glaub das war mein Twink 


zum Topic:
tja, das sind die Nachteile von diesen ganzen Sonstwas-Boni - so kann es einem auch passieren, daß man mangels Ausrüstung (weil man die lvl nur so rushed) aus ner Ini gekicked wird 
aber mittlerweile seid ihr ja wohl von der Insel, oder?


----------



## Klobbireturns (4. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Klappt nüscht, da kommt die Anzeige neben dem Symbol des Chars (wenn du in einer Gruppe bist) "befindet sich in einer anderen Phase"...da geht kein Port, auch der vom Freunde werben nicht  und selbst wenn er gehen würden, der char der aus der Phase raus geportet wird hätte viel Spaß, hängt er doch in einer frühen Phase fest und sieht keinen in OG xD...ähnlich denen die die Schlacht um UC abgebrochen haben..die haben nicht nur in OG niemanden mehr gesehen sondern weltweit ^^



hm ok^^ aber immerhin hab ich mir gedanken gemacht, undselbst wenn, ich glaub denen 2 würds nich schaden n leeres og zu betreten ;-)


----------



## ischnit-todeskrallen (4. Februar 2011)

Surfboy1995 schrieb:


> Hey, also ich und mein geworbener freund haben uns ein Goblin gemacht, wir sind nun lvl 15 und immernoch nicht aus dieser Insel weg. Wir bekommen immer nur niedrigstufige quest die nur 2k ep geben. Wir hätten jetzt aber schon quests die 4-7k geben.
> Ab wann verlässt man nun die Insel? wir wollen Og oder Bg...




war mit acc gebundene items (+20%exp) mit lvl 12 in ogrimar!!!!

dauerte ca 2-3 stunden weil ich mir eit lies und gebiete erkundete

mfg ischnit


----------



## MayoAmok (4. Februar 2011)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> ich glaub das war mein Twink



Gilneas?


----------



## KillerBee666 (4. Februar 2011)

revil84 schrieb:


> Also ich fande das lvln auf der insel extrem interessant und es ging auch verdammt schnell...ihr müsst die komplette reihe beednen und werden dann mit nem schiff nach durotar gefahren!



Ja das gilt net bei jmd der nen Freund geworben hat und 3fache EP kriegt. ^^ aber da sind die beiden Selber schuld, einfach durchhalten.



Jincool schrieb:


> wenn du die qu´s durchmachst ca mit lvl 12 bist du in og, viel spass, wenn du länger dran bist empfehle ich dir nicht so viel rumzugrinden^^



Naja wenn du Accbound sachen hast oda wie sie werbt nen Freund machst und 3 Fache EP kriegst dann.. hat das mit Rumgimpen eher wenig zu tun.


----------



## Benegeserit (4. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jetzt gehen den Leuten schon die Level 1-20 zu langsam. Bald wirds wohl Levelaufstiege im Itemshop geben.



LOL


----------



## Apuh (4. Februar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Wenn sich das jetzt zu sehr nach Jesus anhört, bitte mich nicht kreuzigen.
> Cantharion hat sich schon angeboten und ein Opfer pro Tag reicht. -> wieder SCHERZ



Schmeißt den Purschen auf den Poden!


----------



## Cantharion (4. Februar 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Naja wenn du Accbound sachen hast oda wie sie werbt nen Freund machst und 3 Fache EP kriegst dann.. hat das mit Rumgimpen eher wenig zu tun.


Er hat ja auch rumgrinden geschrieben.


----------



## Deasaster (5. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Naja mit 300% Bonus von "werbt einen Freund" dann ja wohl doch...3x 2300 = 6900


Hab eben mal in die Questdatenbank geschaut, die höchste Anzahl Eps gibt es für den letzten Kampf. Da gibt es 840 Punkte abzugreifen, bei einem 300% Bonus macht das 2520, nix mit 7k.
Gibt es nicht auch weniger Eps je höher der Charlevel ist?


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (5. Februar 2011)

vielleicht meinten sie 200Ep und nicht 2000Ep (=2k)


----------



## Zylenia (5. Februar 2011)

Irgendwas macht ihr falsch.
Klappert man alle Quests ab,biste mit Level 11 in Orgrimmar.
Was macht ihr mit Level 30 da?
Grindet ihr nur,oder was?
Soviele Quests gibts da garnicht,wie gesagt wenn man einfach Quests für Quest macht,und man wird ja immer weiter geschickt zur nächsten Quest,ist man mit 11 schon Orgrimmar.


----------



## norp (5. Februar 2011)

Man ist in ca. 3 Stunden da durch, war das Langweiligste was ich je in WoW erlebt habe.


----------



## Cantharion (5. Februar 2011)

norp schrieb:


> Man ist in ca. 3 Stunden da durch, war das Langweiligste was ich je in WoW erlebt habe.



Jede Woche die gleichen Bosse abzufarmen ist VIEL besser oder?


----------



## Derulu (5. Februar 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Jede Woche die gleichen Bosse abzufarmen ist VIEL besser oder?




'f jed'n^^

Da level ich lieber nochmal 10 Goblins, als jemals wieder mit 3 Chars 2x die Woche die selben Bosse (oder den selben Raid) abzugrasen, wie es Mitte 2010 in der Eiskronenzitadelle vorgekommen ist (xd Februar noch mit 3 Chars da rein, März warens nur noch 2 und ab Mai hab ich ganz aufgehört zu raiden...nach der gefühlten 2150151451410051 Wiederholung des Saurfang Dialogs, den kann doch inzwischen jeder auswändig, wenn er 3 Uhr morgens nach einerm Abend mit Alkoholvergiftung aus dem Schlaf aufgeweckt und danach gefragt wird)


----------

